# Meklē produktu? >  Jāiepērk elektromateriāli

## Texx

Kur Rīgā nopirkt par labām (mazām) cenām elektromateriālus: vadi, sadales kārbas, daži automāti, slēdži, rozetes u.t.t. Pagaidām tas pirkums izskatās uz kādiem 50 Ls, tāpēc ir vērts varbūt pat aizbraukt uz kādu nomali. Darba kolēģis ieteica Depo, varbūt vēl ir kādas idejas?

----------


## Vinchi

Vari skatīties Elektropluss veikalā Brīvības iela 155.
Vēl varbūt www.ecsystems.lv un www.jauda.com

----------


## vecteevs

latgale.com un apkartne.

----------


## juris90

> Kur Rīgā nopirkt par labām (mazām) cenām elektromateriālus: vadi, sadales kārbas, daži automāti, slēdži, rozetes u.t.t. Pagaidām tas pirkums izskatās uz kādiem 50 Ls, tāpēc ir vērts varbūt pat aizbraukt uz kādu nomali. Darba kolēģis ieteica Depo, varbūt vēl ir kādas idejas?


 www.SS.lv var atrast daudz ko   ::

----------


## Shark

Kolorīts
Profs  ::

----------

